# Nose Licking/Biting?



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey all!

I don't know if this is normal or not but I have been putting Chocolate very close to my nose so our noses can touch and every time we do this he starts to lick and nip at my nose. I thought it was really cute but maybe it could be bad, I don't know. I don't think he smells anything yummy like food or anything else cause I never put anything on my face, could it be that he likes the salty oil? He never tries to hurt me so I assumed he was just happy or playing. Is this a bad thing or a good thing?

Thank you!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I would not encourage that...once he grabs on with teeth and won't let go...you won't encourage it either :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i actually do this with jeremiah when i first wake him up because if i don't then he will stay grumpy and in a tight ball the whole time i have him out and will refuse to even take his head out. for him it calms him down, lets him see that it's just me picking him up, and makes him feel safe. jakob on the other hand does not like being that close to my face so for him its just a quick kiss and a good morning and he's good to go. you have to know your hedgie because you definitely run the risk of having your face bit especially if they are not in a good mood (they can be nice one day and total terrors the next and ready to bite before you know what happened if you're not careful) or if they don't like being that close to your face which is kinda what it sounds like with yours, but only you know your hedgie and whether its a bite of let me down or a nibble saying hi (i wouldn't risk it if he's already nibbling though it only takes a second for it to go from a nibble to a full on hard bite).


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok. Thank you very much. Yeah, I only tried it for fun and he reacted like that so I'll just keep him away fro mmy nose. I will kiss him like i always do but i won't let him gwet my nose. lol.


----------

